# Dharma's New Clothes



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just got Dharma a Chilly Dogs rain slicker and sweater. They are absolutely amazing looking. I had to order her a medium in order to get the wear out of them. At the moment the neck holes and straps are a tad big and the back of both her sweater and rain slicker hang over her tail. I apparently got all of her measurements right on the first try and a small would have done for now, but for how much longer? will post pictures when we get a chance.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Exciting!! How long did it take to get it? Just ordered Miles the Trail Blazer. Chase gets hand me downs then new coat next year.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I placed the order late on a Friday night but they had to review it and then get back to me because what I had ordered would be potentially too small. so that was changed on the Monday. The order went out early Tuesday morning. I think it took about a week. It may take longer depending on where you live. My stuff only had to go from Ottawa to London so it stayed in Ontario and was delivered right to my mailbox by Canada Post.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

MCD, I am curious what your thoughts are on the velcro closure. Does it seem to be durable?

With all the underbrush around here, I am concerned about the velcro getting gunked up, and loosing its ability to hold closed (seems like the buckle closing on the Whippet gear might hold up better long term).

I was looking at this company, but would love to hear what your impressions are before making the purchase. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't speak for the Chilly Dog coat yet (order being processed still), but our other coat is velcro closure and we have not had any issues with it. Has with held rain and snow.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is our Isaac in a Chilly Dogs raincoat. We get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am very used to putting all kinds of different things on the horses. This stuff is just smaller. Her rain slicker does up with 3 fuzzy strips and one large panel of stiff ridges. I would say that the Velcro is well covered by the fabric flap it is sewn to. Hope this helps


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok I have finally gotten time to post these pictures of Dharma in her chilly Dogs rain slicker. Hope this works.


----------

